# Littelton Area rides



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

I have found many bike routes, and bike paths, but are there any bike lanes in Colorado. I lived in CA and every road has a bike lane. I ride to and from work and lucky for me Orchard has a bike lane on 50% of it. The rest of Orchard is mostly residential so the speeds of the motorist are slow. I was just wondering if there is a map of all the bike lanes in colorado, or atleast a map of more safe roads to ride on?


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Denver Bike Maps*

You might take a look at http://www.denvergov.org/Bicycle_Program/5986794template3jump.asp. Denver and the environs have a lot of good roads and trails, and the site above has a couple of downloadable .pdf's to get you started.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Go to any local bike shop adn pick up a copy of the "Bicycling The Greater Denver Area" Route Map. $5

www.dbtc.org

It has every bike path, both separate and on the street very nicely marked.


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for both of these answer. Looks great.


----------

